# looking for land in Idaho, SW Montana, or NW Wyoming



## oakwoods201 (Dec 21, 2008)

We are looking for 20-40 acres in the southern half of Idaho, SW Montana or NW Wyoming. We will look at smaller or larger tracts of land, that is just our ideal. With or without a house or buildings, it doesn't matter. We are hoping to find our place before spring 2010. If you know of any land in that area for sale or know of anyone who might possibly consider selling, let me know. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Having lived in Montana, I would suggest that you stay away from the Misoula area. I don't know if you are familiar with the area, but that part of mt and north along the mountains is expensive and there is some congestion.

Wyoming is nice but quite rural and not too much in the way of services.

Good luck. I loved living in Motntana.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

What are you going to do with your land? S Idaho can be 2000' elevation or 9000' elevation. You can be 20 miles from the neighbors, or be urban. There are the driest hottest deserts and the coldest snowiest mountains. 70% of the land is public property and so the private property can be spendy. Will you need to find work? Do you have a trade? Are you going to farm? Will you have animals?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

phrogpharmer said:


> What are you going to do with your land? S Idaho can be 2000' elevation or 9000' elevation. You can be 20 miles from the neighbors, or be urban. There are the driest hottest deserts and the coldest snowiest mountains. 70% of the land is public property and so the private property can be spendy. Will you need to find work? Do you have a trade? Are you going to farm? Will you have animals?


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Ed Norman said:


> Yeah, what he said.


What he said and more. The northern part of Montana is very nice, flat, great soil, and good ranch land. Ranches are few and far between, but everyone is there for you.

If you want a good piece of land with a run down old house you can get it from Havre to Plentywood, MT. Those areas are less than 100 miles and less to Canada. Glasgow is a nice little town with a great hospital and Drs, but land can be had there easily.
And for a good price per acre. You can grow anything and graze too, although you will need a lot of land per head. Open range along there a bit.
Good banks. Homesteading and raising kids is the way of life and the parents are involves in it all.

Nice rodeos and summer stuff. 

From Wolf Point to Billings is not good, mostly badlands and settlements w/o medical or anything like services. Some don't even have a gas station. Very rough. Wolf Point is a Nakota/Lakota reservation town.

Good luck.


----------



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

I have to agree that the Missoula area is expensive. So is real estate along the Bitterroot range. Land is a little more reasonable around Drummond and Philipsburg however not very many jobs. Some places you may be snowed in during the winter. Helena is expensive around the city but the farther you get out the more you are able to find affordable land. There is a lot of beetle kill in the pine in that area so you won't get the classic beautiful green Montana mountains. Good luck in your search.


----------

